# [BootCamp] Installation d'une partition Windows



## Mist (24 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Grâce à mon université, j'ai réussi à avoir une licence Windows 10, que j'ai téléchargé au format .iso.

J'ai mis ce fichier sur une clé USB, puis j'ai lancé l'Assistant BootCamp en cochant les deux cases :
* Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de Windows
* Installer Windows 7 ou version ultérieure

Apparemment la première étape a bien fonctionné et des fichiers ont été téléchargés sur la clé USB.
Par contre, je rencontre le message suivant lors de la deuxième étape :
"Le disque d'installation est introuvable. Insérez le disque d'installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu."

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le net à chercher une solution, et je n'ai pas trouver de réponse très convaincante ...


Merci par avance pour votre aide 

Mist




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.
____________________________________________________
_Ordinateur : MacBook Pro 15" (2011) version 10.9.5_
_Processeur : 2 Ghz Intel Core i7_
_Mémoire : 8 Go 1333 Mhz DDR3_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2016)

Mist a dit:


> J'ai mis ce fichier sur une clé USB


Ca ne marchera jamais, il ne faut pas faire un simple Copier/Coller du fichier .iso.

Ton modèle a un SuperDrive, je te conseille vivement de graver sur un DVD depuis un PC le fichier .iso de Windows 10, cela garantira à 100 % que le DVD sera bootable. D'ailleurs après gravure sur un PC, ce sera la première chose à vérifier, faute de quoi l'installation ne se fera pas.

Il n'y a que les derniers Mac 2014/2015 qui peuvent utiliser directement un fichier .iso _(c'est clairement mentionné dans l'Assistant Boot Camp)_, mais en aucun cas avec les anciens modèles.


----------



## Mist (25 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse Locke.
Du coup ça rend l'opération beaucoup plus compliquée que je ne pensais, je n'ai pas de DVD vierge, ni de PC Windows ... Il n'y a pas d'autre solution ? :/
Surtout que le fichier .iso fait 3Go, pas évident de trouver un DVD de cette taille


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2016)

Mist a dit:


> Du coup ça rend l'opération beaucoup plus compliquée que je ne pensais, je n'ai pas de DVD vierge, ni de PC Windows ... Il n'y a pas d'autre solution ? :/


Pour les anciens modèles, non, je ne vois pas d'autre solution. Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'avec le simple fichier .iso, que ça ne marchera pas, car Boot Camp ne te l'affiche pas dans son menu, que pour les nouveaux Mac.

Beaucoup s’imaginent que le fichier .iso suffit. Oui, pour faire une installation dans une machine virtuelle, pas dans ton cas, donc acte et qui est bien une gravure depuis un PC.



Mist a dit:


> Surtout que le fichier .iso fait 3Go, pas évident de trouver un DVD de cette taille


Les DVD standards ont une taille de 4,5 Go et c'est bien ce qu'il faut, les double face de 8,5 Go.


----------



## Mist (25 Février 2016)

D'accord, donc il faut que j'aille acheter un DVD vierge. Si j'utilise Utilitaire de disque pour graver le .iso sur le DVD, ça risque de ne pas fonctionner ? Il me faut obligatoirement effectuer l'opération depuis un PC Windows ?

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2016)

Mist a dit:


> 1) Si j'utilise Utilitaire de disque pour graver le .iso sur le DVD, ça risque de ne pas fonctionner ? 2) Il me faut obligatoirement effectuer l'opération depuis un PC Windows ?


1) Non, l'Utilitaire de disque ne sait pas rendre bootable un DVD pour PC
2) Oui et ce sera garanti à 100 % avec UltraISO depuis un PC


----------



## Mist (10 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Non, l'Utilitaire de disque ne sait pas rendre bootable un DVD pour PC


Après une recherche sur Internet, si l'opération est possible (je viens de le faire) :
* Il faut faire glisser l'image .iso dans le panneau de gauche dans Utilitaires de disques, en dessous des autres disques présents
* Ensuite, il faut sélectionner l'image et cliquer sur "Graver"
* On insère ensuite un DVD vierge sur lequel graver l'image ISO
* Le DVD est bien reconnu comme un CD d'installation Windows sur mon Mac (en tout cas, ça permet de passer l'étape sur laquelle je bloquais)

Par contre, j'ai un problème lors de l'étape suivante de création d'une partition Windows. Je sélectionne une taille de 50 Go pour la partition, mais après une minute, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 
"Votre disque n'a pas pu être partionné.
Une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque"

Vous auriez une solution à ce problème ? 


Merci par avance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Salut

Peux-tu lister le  partitionnement du disque?
depuis le terminal :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## Mist (10 Mars 2016)

Salut jeanjd63, 


Voici le résultat de tes commandes :

```
>  diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OsX                     412.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-... *4.7 GB     disk2

>  diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


Par ailleurs, j'ai été dans l'Utilitaire de disques et j'ai fait une vérification de ma partition "OsX", qui s'avère être endommagé :


> *Vérification du volume « OsX »*
> Vérification du système de fichiers
> Vérification en direct en cours.
> Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
> ...


Si je suis ces instructions, je risque de perdre mes données sur l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Non tu ne risques rien.
Tu démarres en mode recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis tu lances l'utilitaire de disques et tu fais un SOS ou une réparation de ta partition système.
Tu peux ensuite tenter une réinstallation Windows.


----------



## Mist (10 Mars 2016)

Tout s'est bien déroulé, j'ai réussi à installer mon Windows, merci 

Par contre dernier problème ...
Je n'ai pas de son avec les HP de l'ordinateur (par contre un casque audio fonctionne), et le micro interne de l'ordi ne fonctionne pas. Une idée ?


Merci par avance _


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Tu as bien installé les drivers depuis bootcamp?


----------



## Mist (10 Mars 2016)

Aucune idée ! Comment savoir ?


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2016)

Mist a dit:


> Aucune idée ! Comment savoir ?


Au début Boot Camp te fais télécharger des utilitaires...





...soit dans une clé USB, soit dans un disque dur USB. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, tu connectes la clé ou le disque dur USB et tu lances le fichier *setup.exe* qui installera tous les pilotes.


----------



## Mist (10 Mars 2016)

D'accord, c'était donc la première case au lancement de BootCamp que je n'ai pas cochée ... Il y a un moyen pour revenir en arrière et installer ces drivers ?


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2016)

Normalement en relançant Boot Camp, oui _(mais pas sûr)_.


----------



## Mist (11 Mars 2016)

Donc je relance BootCamp sous OSX, en cochant uniquement la case pour installer les drivers, et ça devrait régler le problème ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2016)

Mist a dit:


> Ordinateur : MacBook Pro 15" (2011) version 10.9.5


Je viens de relire et de voir ça dans ton premier message, normalement tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...mais que Windows 7, 8 et 8,1. Ensuite tu peux faire une MAJ vers Windows 10, mais pas directement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mars 2016)

Mist a dit:


> Donc je relance BootCamp sous OSX, en cochant uniquement la case pour installer les drivers, et ça devrait régler le problème ?


Tu ne risques rien.


----------



## Mist (11 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je viens de relire et de voir ça dans ton premier message, normalement tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...mais que Windows 7, 8 et 8,1. Ensuite tu peux faire une MAJ vers Windows 10, mais pas directement.


Tout à fait, et c'est pour ça que j'ai installé Windows 8 ... 

Par contre, j'ai toujours ce problème de micro/HP ... =/


----------

